# APS Mesomorph



## llllern (Jan 24, 2011)

> Serving Size: 22 Grams (1 level scoop)
> 
> Servings Per Container: 25
> 
> ...


 

*First off I wanted to thank JudgementDay from APS for allowing me to test out their product and give it some honest feedback!!!!.*

*First impressions was a nice clean label and a nice small tub.* 

*Flavor *-was pretty good 8.5 - 10 stars which is pretty dam good for my ratings. it tasted like a mild grape with a supplement after taste which was not bad at all.

*Mix-ability* - it mixed perfect 10-10 stars one thing that I really liked about it it was not full of food colors and all the extra crap to make it look better than it is . Not the case here it had a lite tint of purple and that was it .

*Endurance* - 9- 10 I was doing rep after rep with ease.

*Pump* - 10-10 this product surprised me and I had some sick ass pumps from this . I love the fullness it gives and it lasted longer than most preworkout drinks I have tried in the past.

*Energy* - 10-10 I was zinging with energy and never crashed like some energy Pre Workout drinks I have tried. 


*I think I found a new pump product *


----------



## Gawd (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, This looks like a great product bro.
JudgementDay's the shit.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mesomorph is awesome and it becomes even more ridiculous when combined with APS' Creatine Nitrate.


----------



## Rahl (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking forward to stacking it with the nitrate. I do love the meso pump!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 10, 2011)

You won't be sorry.


----------

